# A new bread of dog



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very obedient, after only 3 weeks of ownership he comes, sits, spins and more on command. She did say the name of the breed, but I forget what she said.:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And head doesn’t need a lead.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And if no turkeys for Christmas they have a spare.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That'll do pig.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not quite the same to cuddle tho, eh?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It takes all sorts.............


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We like a pig or three, charming and can be quite friendly too, we drove to Lincolnshire on a whim once looking for pig farms, yeah barking here.


----------



## Vintage RV Adventures (Sep 11, 2021)

JanHank said:


> Very obedient, after only 3 weeks of ownership he comes, sits, spins and more on command. She did say the name of the breed, but I forget what she said.:laugh:


:grin2: I bet he get lots of attention out and about.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And no need for a bin in the kitchen.


----------

